# 3D printing soap scrapers?



## Dawni (Aug 28, 2020)

I mentioned in @Anstarx post that a friend has a 3d printer and while we were looking around Instagram, we saw a couple shops who are selling those scrapers/shapers that were 3d printed. 

He has a question, coz he thinks he might get into it (we've not found any locally btw so it'll be nice if he could)..... And I can't answer coz I rarely do CP and even if I do I don't take temps lol

What's the temperature range of the soap, at the time you use those scraper thingies? 

I'm talking about these btw for those who might be unfamiliar 



Thank you for any information you might have.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 28, 2020)

I would say 110F to 160F would be fair to cover those who start at room temp, all the way to those who start at 110 or 120. After combining room temp MB lye with warm oils, my batter usually ends up around 100 to 110 at emulsion. I know it gets hotter in the mold, but not sure how much hotter. 

@TashaBird was interested in finding someone to print or cut her pull-through tools, so I’m tagging her here, as well.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 28, 2020)

I would agree with AliOop. Most of the scraping would be done when the soap is poured, right? I usually soap at about 100F. Once it goes into gel, it can get up to 140-160F but by then the soap is already in the mold.


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 28, 2020)

When I do pull through I shoot for temps starting at 90.


----------



## Dawni (Aug 28, 2020)

I'd say all of the scraping is done once the soap is poured, then left alone to thicken up a bit. The above video says 20mins, but judging from how her batter looked I think others wait a lil less than that, depending on their recipe too of course.

So so far.... We're at the 90-160F range?


----------



## Anstarx (Aug 31, 2020)

I hadn't use scrappers yet (have a wavy one in the designing stage now) but the time to use a scrapper really depends on the stage of your soap instead of the temp. I was using a fork dubbed as a scrapped to make a grass layer soap and my batter's room temp. I pour at thin trace and only needed to wait 4-5 min before scrapping with a fork, which then the soap batter was at a medium/almost heavy trace. It would be more helpful to observe how much time their usual recipe requires to set up to be firm enough.


----------



## Dawni (Aug 31, 2020)

I think the question was more about figuring out what material to use for the printer, that won't melt or anything with the heat.


----------



## Anstarx (Aug 31, 2020)

Dawni said:


> I think the question was more about figuring out what material to use for the printer, that won't melt or anything with the heat.


I do believe most 3D printing materials can stand 40-50c temperature.(PLA, ABS, etc.) I use PLA for my prints which is the cheapest and the most common material for FDM printers. It will only start melting at 190c-ish. I've washed the prints with hot water (around 60c) and they faired well, as long as they are not heated constantly. Haven't used it in temperature higher than 60c so can't offer information on that.


----------



## Dawni (Aug 31, 2020)

Anstarx said:


> I do believe most 3D printing materials can stand 40-50c temperature.(PLA, ABS, etc.) I use PLA for my prints which is the cheapest and the most common material for FDM printers. It will only start melting at 190c-ish. I've washed the prints with hot water (around 60c) and they faired well, as long as they are not heated constantly. Haven't used it in temperature higher than 60c so can't offer information on that.


Thank you for that information


----------



## Dibennett (Sep 19, 2020)

Dawni said:


> I mentioned in @Anstarx post that a friend has a 3d printer and while we were looking around Instagram, we saw a couple shops who are selling those scrapers/shapers that were 3d printed.
> 
> He has a question, coz he thinks he might get into it (we've not found any locally btw so it'll be nice if he could)..... And I can't answer coz I rarely do CP and even if I do I don't take temps lol
> 
> ...



This scraper is from a local Aussie soaper who makes them, she has just developed a range of soap dishes made using 3D printing as well.  She had Keeley from Soy and Shea use them in her YouTube video recently.


----------



## MelissaG (Sep 21, 2020)

If you start making these, please let everyone know. I'd love to get my hands on them.


----------

